# uhrzeit stimmt nicht

## err0r

hi

meine uhrzeit beträgt in xfce4 grade 22:38 (dabei haben wir 21:3 :Cool:  wo stell ichs um? oder ist meine zeitzone falsch?

err0r

----------

## icefox13

Zeitzone einstellen: siehe gentoo installation guide auf gentoo.org

Uhrzeit einstellen: man date

----------

## RealGeizt

 *err0r wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> meine uhrzeit beträgt in xfce4 grade 22:38 (dabei haben wir 21:3 wo stell ichs um? oder ist meine zeitzone falsch?
> 
> err0r

 

wenn sie dann immernoch falsch gehen sollte, dann lass deinen cron daemon nen job ausführen indem er alle 10 minuten einen timeserver kontaktiert um die zeit zu synchronisieren.

----------

## Tazok

Der eleganteste Weg wäre wohl die Einrichtung eines ntpd.

Die Zeitzone muss trotzdem stimmen.

----------

## err0r

hi.

okay habs. 

danke

----------

## MrTom

Kleinen OT-Tipp zur Zeitzone:

Deutschland hat ja GMT+1.

Allerdings gibt es in Deutschland ja auch die liebe Sommerzeit.

Und deshalb haben wir zu dieser Zeit eigentlich GMT+2.

Durch diese Geschichte kommt es oft zu Problemen mit der Uhrzeit.

----------

## rblock

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> wenn sie dann immernoch falsch gehen sollte, dann lass deinen cron daemon nen job ausführen indem er alle 10 minuten einen timeserver kontaktiert um die zeit zu synchronisieren.

 

Also ich würde das Mainboard oder gleich den ganzen PC verschrotten, wenn die Uhr so falsch geht, dass alle 10 Minuten synchronisiert werden muss.  :Wink:   Normalerweise sollte einmal pro Tag, z.B. bei Boot, vollkommen ausreichend sein, oder. Stell Dir vor alle würden alle 10 Minuten einen Timeserver nach der Zeit fragen... Dann wäre das Internet schon dadurch vollkommen verstopft, oder?  :Laughing: 

Verstopfte Grüße

----------

## RealGeizt

 *rblock wrote:*   

>  *RealGeizt wrote:*   wenn sie dann immernoch falsch gehen sollte, dann lass deinen cron daemon nen job ausführen indem er alle 10 minuten einen timeserver kontaktiert um die zeit zu synchronisieren. 
> 
> Also ich würde das Mainboard oder gleich den ganzen PC verschrotten, wenn die Uhr so falsch geht, dass alle 10 Minuten synchronisiert werden muss.   Normalerweise sollte einmal pro Tag, z.B. bei Boot, vollkommen ausreichend sein, oder. Stell Dir vor alle würden alle 10 Minuten einen Timeserver nach der Zeit fragen... Dann wäre das Internet schon dadurch vollkommen verstopft, oder? 
> 
> Verstopfte Grüße

 

ich mach das aber so, da bei mir aus irgendwelchen gründen die uhr total falsch läuft aber alles richtig eingestellt ist  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxedo

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich mach das aber so, da bei mir aus irgendwelchen gründen die uhr total falsch läuft aber alles richtig eingestellt ist 

 

Schau mal, ob du ein File /etc/adjtime hast und lösche es. Danach wieder mit ntpdate synchronisieren. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass je öfter ich die Zeit synchronisiere, desto ungenauer wird sie.

Wenn das nichts bringt, kannes evtl. auch sein, dass die Batterie des CMOS bald unten ist.

----------

## rblock

 *tuxedo wrote:*   

> Schau mal, ob du ein File /etc/adjtime hast und lösche es. Danach wieder mit ntpdate synchronisieren. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass je öfter ich die Zeit synchronisiere, desto ungenauer wird sie.
> 
> Wenn das nichts bringt, kannes evtl. auch sein, dass die Batterie des CMOS bald unten ist.

 

Da bist Du mir zuvorgekommen.  :Smile:   Ja, auf jeden Fall die adjtime vorher einmal löschen. Ich hatte unter einem anderen System, SuSE war das damals glaube ich, auch das Problem, das die Uhr trotz ntp verstellt war. Erst das Löschen brachte Abhilfe.

Und ja, an die Batterie habe ich auch sofort gedacht. Auch wenn das Mainboard nicht alt ist. Allerdings müssten auch andere Einstellungen mit der Zeit verloren gehen, oder?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Verstellte Grüße

----------

## wody

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> ich mach das aber so, da bei mir aus irgendwelchen gründen die uhr total falsch läuft aber alles richtig eingestellt ist 

 

Da wäre aber die Einrichtung eines ntpd schon wirklich eleganter, als der Hack mit dem Cron...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ein minimales ntpd.conf file reicht da ja i.d.R aus. z.B.:

```
driftfile /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

server de.pool.ntp.org

server de.pool.ntp.org

server de.pool.ntp.org
```

http://www.pool.ntp.org/ ist ein pool mit Timeservern im DNS-Round Robin. Für diesen Zweck genau das Richtige!

Gruß,

wody

----------

## tuxedo

 *rblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und ja, an die Batterie habe ich auch sofort gedacht. Auch wenn das Mainboard nicht alt ist. Allerdings müssten auch andere Einstellungen mit der Zeit verloren gehen, oder? 
> 
> 

 

Das ist nicht zwingend. Meistens dient die Batterie wirklich nur zur Versorgung der Uhr (die ja auch bei ausgeschaltetem Computer bzw. Netzteil funktionieren muss). Die Einstellungen des BIOS sind in einem EEPROM bzw. Flash-ROM gespeichert, das nicht mit Strom versorgt werden muss, um die Daten dauerhaft zu speichern.

Einmal täglich ein Abgleich mit dem NTP-Server ist meines Erachtens für einen Desktop oder Server zu Hause überflüssig. Die Abweichung ist bei modernen Systemen wirklich minimal. Ich denke ein Abgleich einmal pro Woche sollte reichen.

----------

## rblock

 *tuxedo wrote:*   

> Das ist nicht zwingend. Meistens dient die Batterie wirklich nur zur Versorgung der Uhr (die ja auch bei ausgeschaltetem Computer bzw. Netzteil funktionieren muss). Die Einstellungen des BIOS sind in einem EEPROM bzw. Flash-ROM gespeichert, das nicht mit Strom versorgt werden muss, um die Daten dauerhaft zu speichern.

 

Ich glaub' ich bin zu alt.  :Wink:   Als ich selbst mal Probleme damit hatte, war das BIOS doch ziemlich durcheinander.

 *tuxedo wrote:*   

> Einmal täglich ein Abgleich mit dem NTP-Server ist meines Erachtens für einen Desktop oder Server zu Hause überflüssig. Die Abweichung ist bei modernen Systemen wirklich minimal. Ich denke ein Abgleich einmal pro Woche sollte reichen.

 

Bestimmt, aber ich war nun so bequem, den ntp-client einzubinden und der wird nun bei jedem Boot gestartet. Bis jetzt ist meine Uhr noch nicht durcheinander gekommen.  :Wink: 

Verwirrte Grüße

----------

## DooMi

ich habs bei mir mit cron+rdate gelöst.

funktioniert genauso gut.

naja just my 2 cents.

----------

## dreadhead

Das ist aber glaub ich schon ein gentoo-problem mit der Uhr. Bei meinem Rechner lief sie bis jetzt unter Gentoo immer ca 20min pro tag zu langsam. Unter anderen Distros oder Betriebssystemen ist mir das nicht passiert. Jetzt gerade hab ich wieder das problem da ich gentoo neu installiert habe.

Das letzte mal hab ich im Forum ne lösung gefunden. Kann mich leider nicht mehr errinnern nach wo das war...

----------

## equinox0r

an alle bei denen die uhrzeit auch verrückt spielt:

was habt ihr denn für mainboards?

----------

## bx

mh bei mir ist gnome uhr 2 stunden falsch, system uhr aber korrekt...

verrückt  :Wink: 

----------

## Vecha

@dreadhead:

Hast du die Lösung inzwischen wieder gefunden?

Ich bins auch nicht gewohnt, dass meine Uhr dauernd falsch geht, aber es scheint das gleiche Problem zu sein wie bei dir ...

Also pro Tag ca ne halbe Stunde langsamer - kommt aber auch drauf an, wieviel der Rechner macht .. Gentoo setzt da irgendwie aus, d.h. wenn viel läuft, läuft die Uhr net flüssig.

----------

## UTgamer

Mit meinen Gentoo Installationen von diesem Jahr habe ich auch dieses Problem gehabt.

Das System nutzt immer UTC als Zeitzone, wenn man nach der Anleitung geht.

Lösche /etc/localtime und mach mal:

```
ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Berlin /etc/localtime
```

Dann einen Neustart.

(http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7)

[Edit]

Es giebt zwei Lösungen, die Zweite fällt mir aber auch gerade nicht ein.

----------

## Lasker

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

> Das ist aber glaub ich schon ein gentoo-problem mit der Uhr.

 

Den Eindruck habe ich auch. Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, dass gentoo eine source-distribution ist?

Mir ist nämlich mal aufgefallen, dass es grössere Abweichungen nach längerem Compilieren gibt.

Merkwürdigerweise aber auch nicht immer. Hmm, mysteriös...

Was allerdings unter gentoo überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren scheint, ist der ntpd. Ich habe inzwischen

schon verschiedene Konfigurationen ausprobiert (über GUI und nach original Anleitung), ohne Erfolg.

Jetzt habe ich zusätzlich den ntp- client laufen und das scheint zu funktionieren.

Vermutlich kann ich den Demon (ntpd) jetzt abschalten, oder seh ich das falsch?

----------

## boris64

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Dann einen Neustart.
> 
> 

 

*grusel*

ich wäre eher für z.b. ein

```
rdate -s ntp1.ptb.de
```

also einfach neu synchronisieren und alles wird gut.

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vermutlich kann ich den Demon (ntpd) jetzt abschalten, oder seh ich das falsch?
> 
> 

 

wenn du nicht gerade einen zeitserver für dein internes netz betreibst, ist das wohl am schlauesten.

zum synchronisieren braucht man nur den "ntp-client" oder besser (kleiner) gleich "rdate"

----------

## lolli78

hallo!

 *rblock wrote:*   

> Stell Dir vor alle würden alle 10 Minuten einen Timeserver nach der Zeit fragen... Dann wäre das Internet schon dadurch vollkommen verstopft, oder?

 

also mein ntpd fragt alle 64-1024s einen zeitserver nach der aktuellen zeit. und nein, deshalb muss ich mir keine sorgen machen, ob das zu viel ist. es sind zwei kleine udp-pakete pro anfrage. kaum zu merken.

von sämtlichen lösungen mit cron+ntpdate oder cron+rdate ist abzuraten. dringend sogar. linux reagiert nämlich manchmal empfindlich, wenn eine datei in der zukunft erstellt wurde. wo kommt die nur her? darf sie überhaupt existieren?

nein, leute, rdate und ntpdate sind wirklich nicht besonders toll. es sind lösungen für leute mit dialup-verbindungen. dann kann man nämlich ntpdate in das script schreiben, das nach herstellung der verbindung automatisch gestartet wird. aber für breitband-nutzer (wie es sehr viele gentoo-user sind  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ist das wirklich nicht gut. auch ist ntpd leichter eingerichtet als ein cron job (wobei das ja schon einfach ist).

wer mehrere rechner im netz hat, kann ja einen davon die zeit per ntpd beziehen lassen und alle anderen die zeit von diesem. dann spart man sich sogar noch ein paar pakete ins große netz. und de.pool.ntp.org wurde ja auch schon erwähnt. privatpersonen sollten ptbptime[12].ptb.de  möglichst vermeiden, sooo genau braucht man es ja auch wieder nicht.

ich glaube, es gibt auch schon diverse howto-threads über die einrichtung von ntpd. falls nicht, wird es höchste zeit...

lorenz

----------

## boris64

ähm, was genau hat denn cron+rdate/cron+ntpclient mit "dateien aus der zukunft" zu tun?

----------

## Lasker

lolli, das Problem ist nur, dass ntpd bei einigen Leuten offenbar nicht laufen will. Und da das nun wirklich

nicht so schwer einzurichten ist, und bei vielen anderen Distros praktisch ganz ohne 'Handarbeit' sofort

funktioniert, kann man schon auf den Verdacht kommen, dass es irgendwie mit gentoo zusammen hängt.

Andererseits funkioniert ntp, als demon (und nicht als cron-job), unter gentoo einwandtfrei und ohne 'Handarbeit'.

Da ntpd aber offenbar bei dir läuft, würde mich doch mal interessieren, was du anders gamacht hast.

Vielleicht könntest du ja mal deine Konfiguration rüberwachsen lassen (ich glaub es war /etc/conf.d/ntpd)?

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ähm, was genau hat denn cron+rdate/cron+ntpclient mit "dateien aus der zukunft" zu tun?

 

na, ganz einfach: deine uhr geht vor. ein programm legt eine datei an. diese datei bekommt als zeitstempel die aktuelle uhrzeit. nun setzt ein cron-job die richtige zeit. nun scheint die datei aus der zukunft zu stammen. soll ich ein praktisches beispiel geben oder wird es so schon deutlich?

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> Andererseits funkioniert ntp, als demon (und nicht als cron-job), unter gentoo einwandtfrei und ohne 'Handarbeit'. Da ntpd aber offenbar bei dir läuft, würde mich doch mal interessieren, was du anders gamacht hast.
> 
> Vielleicht könntest du ja mal deine Konfiguration rüberwachsen lassen (ich glaub es war /etc/conf.d/ntpd)?

 

ntpd ist der dämon. obwohl es wirklich schon genügend ntp-howtos gibt, will ich mal kurz die nötigen config-dateien zeigen:

 :Arrow:  /etc/conf.d/ntp

```
# Options to pass to the ntpd process

# Most people should leave this line alone ...

# however, if you know what you're doing, feel free to tweak

NTPD_OPTS="-u ntp:ntp"

```

daran hab ich überhaupt nichts geändert, das ist default.

 :Arrow:  /etc/ntp.conf

```
server 0.de.pool.ntp.org

server 1.de.pool.ntp.org

driftfile /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

logfile /var/log/ntp.log

```

fertig. dienst noch starten und warten. ntp synchronisiert sich nun mit den zeitservern und versucht, den drift der systemuhr herauszufinden. dass ntp total durcheinanderkommt, wenn zwischendurch ein cronjob die uhrzeit verstellt, ist klar, oder?

wer von seiner uni oder arbeitgeber einen zeitserver zur verfügung hat, kann diesen natürlich auch als server angeben.

es handelt sich hier um eine minimal-konfiguration, die für viele gentoo-user in deutschland funktionieren sollte. evtl. sollte man noch diverse beschränkungen einführen, da sonst jeder die zeit und diverse systeminformationen vom eigenen rechner auslesen kann (kleines sicherheitsrisiko).

nach einigen minuten (ca. 10) hat ntpd sich dann mit den remote-servern synchronisiert. mit "ntptrace" und "ntpq" (dann befehl "peers") kann man diesen vorgang beobachten.

viel spaß mit ntp,

lorenz

----------

## Lasker

Erst mal Danke für deine detailierten Ausführungen!

Was mich allerdings immer noch verwirrt: Beides, sowohl ntp als auch ntpd kann ich als 'Dienste' aktivieren.

Wobei jedoch nur der 'Dienst' ntp bei mir zu funktionieren scheint. Warum ist das so? Nach den Beschreibungen

die ich bisher gelesen hatte, müßte eigentlich ntpd der 'demon' sein während ntp als 'client' bezeichnet wird und

demnach würde bei mir zwar der client, nicht aber der demon funktionieren.   :Question: 

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

äh, wie, du hast ntp und ntpd? in meinem /etc/init.d gibt es ntp-client und ntpd. dabei ist ntpd "gut" und ntp-client "böse". ntpd ist der dämon, der im hintergrund läuft, sich zu zeitservern verbindet und deine systemuhr dynamisch anpasst. ntp-client setzt die uhrzeit einmal (wenn er gestartet wird) und beendet sich dann.

ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, dass sich vor ein paar monaten ein paar kleinigkeiten im ebuild geändert haben. vielleicht wurde dabei ntp in ntp-client umgetauft. schau doch mal nach, ob es ein update für das paket "ntp" gibt.

synchrone grüße   :Laughing: 

lorenz

----------

## Lasker

Ich bezog mich hier auf das, was ich in gnome 2.8 über Systemwerkzeuge -> Dienste zu sehen bekomme:

Dort gibt es einmal den "einfachen" ntp-client, über den in der Beschreibung zu lesen ist:

"Überprüft die Zeit eines Network-Time-Protokol (NTP-) Servers und passt die Systemzeit entsprechend an."

Und dann gibt es noch ntpd, der als NTPv4-Daemon beschrieben wird.

Wie gesagt, es geht mir hier eigentlich nur noch um Verständisfragen, da der ntp-client bei mir das tut,

was ich eigentlich von ntpd erwartet hätte (und was vorher unter Fedora auch genau unter dieser Bezeichnung

problemlos funktionierte).

Ach so: Solltest du mich wirklich davon überzeugen wollen, warum der ntp-client "böse" sein soll, mußt du wohl

schon noch etwas mehr rausrücken!

Grundsätzlich ist in meinem Verständnis erst mal alles "böse", was einfach nur so da ist, aber nicht funktioniert.  :Wink: 

EDIT:

Deine Beschreibung über den ntp-client deckt sich übrigens nicht mit meiner Erfahrung damit:

Seit dem ich den verwende, läuft meine Rechner Uhr sekundengenau zu meinem Funkwecker, auch

nach vielen Stunden noch. Das wäre wohl kaum der Fall, wenn, wie du schriebst, der ntp-client nur

einmal (beim Booten) die Zeit stellen würde.

Dafür läuft meine Rechner Uhr von sich aus viel zu ungenau.Last edited by Lasker on Sun Oct 17, 2004 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> na, ganz einfach: deine uhr geht vor. ein programm legt eine datei an. diese datei bekommt als zeitstempel die aktuelle uhrzeit. nun setzt ein cron-job die richtige zeit. nun scheint die datei aus der zukunft zu stammen. soll ich ein praktisches beispiel geben oder wird es so schon deutlich? 

 

ok, leuchtet ein.

nur kenne ich keinen, bei dem die uhr vorgeht.

grundsätzlich ist es immer andersherum. sie geht nach.

----------

## lolli78

hallo ex-brot   :Smile:  ,

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> nur kenne ich keinen, bei dem die uhr vorgeht.
> 
> grundsätzlich ist es immer andersherum. sie geht nach.

 

in diesem fall gibt es natürlich keine probleme mit dateien aus der zukunft.

trotzdem ist es imho sinnvoller, ntpd die zeit dynamisch setzen zu lassen, anstatt mit einem cron-job alle 10 minuten die zeit abzuholen. wer eine genaue pc-uhr hat, kann sie ja beim booten mit ntp-client setzen lassen (oder, bei wählverbindungen, beim einwählen). aber wem das nicht reicht, möchte ich ntpd empfehlen und von cronjob-lösungen abraten.

eine sehr schöne faq habe ich hier noch gefunden: http://www.ntp.org/ntpfaq/NTP-a-faq.htm

das war jetzt aber genug zum thema,

lorenz

----------

## limes

gestern mittag Uhrzeit gestellt, Compiler angeschmissen und siehe da:

Heute morgen geht die Uhr zwei Stunden nach.

----------

## elVito

Hi Leute,

ich würde anstelle von ntpd chrony nehmen!

```
emerge chrony
```

Die Vorteile von chrony gegenüber von ntpd wurden im Forum auch schon mal diskutiert (sucht mal nach chrony + ntpd). Dank Chrony läuft meine Uhr bis auf maximal eine Sekunde Unterschied mit der Uhr im Videotext. (Das ist sehr genau...)

EDIT: http://chrony.sunsite.dk/faq.php#question_2.1 <--Hier sind die Vorteile beschrieben...

Die Uhren verstellen sich so schnell weil die Hersteller der Mainboards bei den Quarzen für die Uhr sparen.

Das hab ich zumindest mal (glaube es war die ct') gelesen.

gruß der Vitus

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich wäre eher für z.b. ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

darf ich fragen, woher du den Host ntp1.ptb.de kennst? Hab schon seit 1 Stunde danach gesucht und nix gefunden, gibt's denn irgendwo ne Liste mit RFC 868 compliant time Servern?

----------

## Toastbrot

Das Problem dass die im WM angezeigte Zeit falsch ist, die Systemzeit jedoch richtig, hatte ich auch mal. Letztendlich habe ich mit Webmin die Zeit gesetzt, und ab da lief immer alles korekt.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Toastbrot wrote:*   

> Das Problem dass die im WM angezeigte Zeit falsch ist, die Systemzeit jedoch richtig, hatte ich auch mal. Letztendlich habe ich mit Webmin die Zeit gesetzt, und ab da lief immer alles korekt.

 

das war nicht mein Problem. Die ganze Zeit (date) hat sich ständig geändert (wegen windows)

----------

## c07

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> darf ich fragen, woher du den Host ntp1.ptb.de kennst? Hab schon seit 1 Stunde danach gesucht und nix gefunden, gibt's denn irgendwo ne Liste mit RFC 868 compliant time Servern?

 

Ist eigentlich nicht so schwer zu finden: http://ntp.isc.org/bin/view/Servers/WebHome (u.A.; dort ist ntp1.ptb.de unter seinem Alias gelistet).

----------

## newjosch

An alle Prezisons-Chronometer Fans :

Habe den Eindruck dass hier ganz schön im trüben gefischt wird.

Dabei gibt es tonnenweise Dokumentation.

( Das meiste wahrscheinlich sogar auf der eigenen Festplatte. )

Da wären :

-----------

man hwclock

Dort wird im Abschnitt NOTES erklärt wie die beiden Uhren im System ( Hardware-Uhr und System-Uhr ) funktionieren und wie Sie justiert beziehungsweise synchronisiert werden.

-----------

The Clock Mini-Howto

Grundlagen und gute Infos über die tools hwclock,adjtimex,ntpd,chrony.

-----------

TimePrecision-HOWTO

Auch hier jede Mnge Grundlagen und Tips für hwclock,setclock,ntp,chrony

-----------

/usr/doc/ntp/.....

SEHR ausführliche Beschreibung des ntp-Protokolls und des ntp-demon.

Mit "Quickstartpage"

Sollten dann immer noch Fragen offen sein werde ich mich gerne an der Diskussion beteiligen.

Einfach irgendein Programm zu starten ohne genau zu wissen was es macht kann manchmal ganz schön in die Hose gehen.

Mit einem Funkwecker ( gabs mal für zehn Euro bei Tschibo ) und den Informationen aus 'man hwclock' kann man seiner 'Mainboard-Uhr'schon ganz schön auf die Sprünge helfen.

( ganz ohne Internet  :Wink: 

Das reicht evtl. schon für einen Rechner der mehr AUS als AN ist.

Zeitlose Grüsse

Jörg

----------

## gentop

Hm - ntpd ist schon komisch. Ich bekomm da immer folgende Fehler in meinem Log:

```

Dec 16 21:21:43 [ntpd] ntpd 4.2.0@1.1161-r Thu Dec 16 21:12:22 CET 2004 (1)

Dec 16 21:21:43 [ntpd] precision = 4.000 usec

Dec 16 21:21:43 [ntpd] kernel time sync status 0040

Dec 16 21:21:43 [ntpd] Frequency format error in /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift

```

Und: Meine Uhr geht eine Stunde VOR !

----------

## 102039

Was für Beschränkungen kann ich denn einführen? Ich möchte z.B. nur die Zeit auf meinem Server synchronisieren, andere sollen nicht meinen Server als Timeserver benutzen können....

Kannst du deine config zu diesem Zweck mal einfügen ?

----------

